# Maxi Biewer 21+22.11.2009



## Cel_Mic (3 Dez. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab leider in der letzten Zeit Probleme mit meinem Rechner gehabt und konnte Maxi im November leider weder per Video aufzeichnen noch cappen.
Hat vielleicht jemand von euch vorwiegend an obigem Datum Maxi aufgenommen und könnte mir das Video bereitstellen? Falls es nicht zuviel Arbeit macht wäre ich überaus dankbar, wenn vielleicht auch jemand Maxi aus der Woche davor in Punkt 6 aufgezeichnet hat.

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus
Cel_Mic

P.S.: Ich hab die Mindestbeitragszahl übrigens mittlerweile zusammen.


----------



## Stefan24100 (3 Dez. 2009)

Cel_Mic schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich hab die Mindestbeitragszahl übrigens mittlerweile zusammen.



:thumbup:


----------



## General (3 Dez. 2009)

Na vielleicht haste Glück und einer von Unserer Capperfraktion könnte dir da helfen.



> P.S.: Ich hab die Mindestbeitragszahl übrigens mittlerweile zusammen.



Hoffe doch das, dass nicht deine letzten Beiträge waren ;-)


----------

